# mohican river?



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

coming back to ohio soon and was looking to start fly fishing the mohican cuz i heard there are some good browns in there. anyone fish it?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been down there. People were getting into little browns and some crappie. Lots of sunfish and a few saugeyes. Saw a decent muskie though.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

I just started fly fishing so I've been hitting up Mohican from the bridge to the dam. Haven't caught any trout but everything else. Smallies, crappie, bluegill, saugeye, carp. Saw a couple huge pike (around 35")


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Dang I cant wait to get back to Ohio and start fishing it


----------



## Dpalmer203 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was there 2 weeks ago, caught 4 browns and maybe a dozen bluegill. A lot of fun. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Sweet thanks guys


----------

